# Network error: Software caused connection abort



## tralmax (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there!

I try to make an ssh connection from my Windows7 PC to a server of FreeBSD 6.1 (pretty outdated, I know) using Putty release 0.62, I got an error message "Network error: Software caused connection abort". I've already shut down my Windows firewall.

I have no problem when using Windows XP with the same putty software for ssh connection to the same server.

Here's the putty log:

```
=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~= PuTTY log 2012.07.06 17:42:52 =~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=
Event Log: Writing new session log (SSH raw data mode) to file: C:\putty.log
Event Log: Looking up host "xx.xx.xx.xx"
Event Log: Connecting to xx.xx.xx.xx port 22
Incoming raw data
  00000000  53 53 48 2d 32 2e 30 2d 4f 70 65 6e 53 53 48 5f  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_
  00000010  34 2e 32 70 31 20 46 72 65 65 42 53 44 2d 32 30  4.2p1 FreeBSD-20
  00000020  30 35 30 39 30 33 0a                             050903.
Event Log: Server version: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.2p1 FreeBSD-20050903
Event Log: Using SSH protocol version 2
Event Log: We claim version: SSH-2.0-PuTTY_Release_0.62
Outgoing raw data
  00000000  53 53 48 2d 32 2e 30 2d 50 75 54 54 59 5f 52 65  SSH-2.0-PuTTY_Re
  00000010  6c 65 61 73 65 5f 30 2e 36 32 0d 0a              lease_0.62..
Outgoing packet #0x0, type 20 / 0x14 (SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT)
  00000000  b7 41 47 89 25 ac 0a be 46 af b6 7a 47 d5 5f 51  .AG.%...F..zG._Q
  00000010  00 00 00 9a 64 69 66 66 69 65 2d 68 65 6c 6c 6d  ....diffie-hellm
                           ...
                           ...
  00000250  09 6e 6f 6e 65 2c 7a 6c 69 62 00 00 00 09 6e 6f  .none,zlib....no
  00000260  6e 65 2c 7a 6c 69 62 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ne,zlib.........
  00000270  00 00 00 00                                      ....
Outgoing raw data
  00000000  00 00 02 7c 06 14 b7 41 47 89 25 ac 0a be 46 af  ...|...AG.%...F.
  00000010  b6 7a 47 d5 5f 51 00 00 00 9a 64 69 66 66 69 65  .zG._Q....diffie
                           ...
                           ...
  00000260  00 00 00 09 6e 6f 6e 65 2c 7a 6c 69 62 00 00 00  ....none,zlib...
  00000270  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3e 8d 5a 83 c0 cc  ..........>.Z...
Event Log: Network error: Software caused connection abort
=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~==~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~==~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~==~=~=~=~
```
Can anyone help me to solve this problem? 
Thanks!


----------



## adriftinitland (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't help you with this but I know there is a solution. I had the same problem in the past. I believe my problem was with my router. I updated the router firmware and changed some settings that I can't remember and eventually the problem went away. My fingers are crossed that it stays that way. I guess what I am saying is don't give up hope. I know it's frustrating but it can be fixed.


----------



## tralmax (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for your sharing, adriftinitland.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

I seriously urge you to upgrade that box. FreeBSD 6.1 has been End-of-Life since May 2008.


----------



## freecbc3 (Aug 6, 2012)

*B*ro can *yo*u try using  SecureCRT*?* *I*t's better than putty*.*

*A*lso try to disable *yo*ur firewall in window for 5min and try*.*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

freecbc3 said:
			
		

> *B*ro can *yo*u try using  SecureCRT*?* *I*t's better than putty*.*


Having worked with both I strongly disagree. Besides PuTTY is free and SecureCRT is not.


----------



## tralmax (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you all, I'm considering upgrade to the latest version of FreeBSD. See if it will work.


----------

